# Virginia land



## dcarch (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello all,

I am interested in buying land in Virginia, is there a web site I can do searches and find out what's available?

What's the best way of going about doing it?

Thanks for helping

dcarch


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Land and Farm


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is for VA

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search06/SearchRealEstate.Asp?SID=61079665


Angie


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

OBTW, welcome to HT.


----------



## dcarch (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help and your welcome.

I am glad I found this place. Looks like a very interesting place.

I am not sure why, but Virginia is fascinating to me.

dcarch


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

landsofvirginia.com


----------



## langoley (Jan 26, 2006)

How much do you want and where? I might know of a 4 acre parcel just out of Strasburg that is going to be for sale in about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

REALTOR.COM .....do a map search, choose VA and then look at each area you might be interested in. If you are interested in the area around VA Tech (Blacksburg) I will gladly send you local realtors web site addresses. Also look and find local papers from the bigger towns and pull the realtors names out. Then search to see if they have web sites.
Good luck
PQ


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I might be interested in that land near strasburg. Send me a PM


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have 13 acres with a wonderful house, 2 stall barn, 2 car garage and a 10 I/O kennel with grooming and kitchen building for sale near Lynchburg.

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

How much is your property, Alice?


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

I'd be happy to help out with information about real estate in the Richmond area/surrounding counties


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

And I'd be happy to help out with info about the Northern Neck of VA.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Shygal said:


> How much is your property, Alice?


Yeah...Ill pass


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

dcarch
I have listed 9+ acres with pond and 3 bdrm ranch on a full basement aprox 20 miles out side roanoke,va on this site if you are interested in house with land.
Ken


----------



## buck1369 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have 76 acres available in Surry County, Virginia. About 3,500 foot of road frontage. At the intersection of Hwy 10 and 40.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

We've got a 3 bedroom, 1 bath with new kitchen sitting on 10.25 acres for sale. It's all pretty much level open land, with a large barn. There is 2 water sources, the house is spring fed, never run out of water and there is an artisian well that the bank made us put in. We are located about 20 miles SE of Roanoke, and 7 miles from Smith Mountain Lake.

I would recommend Franklin Co. Land is beautiful here.


----------



## Farmer Porky (Jul 26, 2008)

I will second that Franklin County land is beautiful. We also have our house for sale in Franklin County ,Va tha is listed on Homeseading today (FSBO $259,900 with lots of incentives) but after we sell we will still stay in Franklin county ,va out a little further in the country. Hope you find your place in Virginia its beautiful esp Franklin County,


----------

